# Flirt pole questions



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

We recently made a flirt pole to use with Dante. He's not a schutzhund pup, but we'd like to build/maintain drive. What is the best way to utilize a flirt pole? He was very intent on catching it and one he figured out he occasionally caught it he wanted nothing more to than than pursue and grab/shake it.

I let him chase it in several circles, a couple changes of direction, and then catch it. How often should he be allowed to grab it? Should we occasionally leash him up and wave in front of him, or leave him loose to chase it?

We tied a rag to it for tonight - is there anything different we should use?

Thanks


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Rerun said:


> We recently made a flirt pole to use with Dante. He's not a schutzhund pup, but we'd like to build/maintain drive. What is the best way to utilize a flirt pole? He was very intent on catching it and one he figured out he occasionally caught it he wanted nothing more to than than pursue and grab/shake it.
> 
> I let him chase it in several circles, a couple changes of direction, and then catch it. How often should he be allowed to grab it? Should we occasionally leash him up and wave in front of him, or leave him loose to chase it?
> 
> ...


We use a flirtpole to train (ob) it works great! I use a fury stuffed animal we make her sit,or down,and stay then I walk away then tell her to come once she comes she must sit to be able to play then the game is on! I will make her run around for awhile then once she gets a hold of it we play tug a war then give her the leave it command. Then do it over and over! Once I had enough I put the flirtpole away and the game is over! Molly love playing with her flirtpole I just have to say "flirtpole" and she goes crazy


----------

